# We need more women in archery



## Tammy Bickel (Feb 18, 2003)

That hit home pinkarrow!!! My first bow was one my hubby bought me. It was a Horizon bow. I didn't know what end was up!!! He took me to a tournament and let me just walk with him to see what I thought. It looked like so much fun but I didn't want to take my bow because I was affraid of looking like a fool. He told me if I wanted to go I had to take my bow, so I gave in. I could hardly pull 25plds back then (because it all felt so strange) with a set up more tailord for a man than a woman. My bow was so slow my arrow didn't even make it to the target at times. The next year he let me tag along to the world but I didn't dare participate in it. I thought there was no way I could do that. Alot of the guys there would watch me shoot at the practice courses and told him he realy should encourage me to shoot the next year and he did. I discovered there that the thing that mattered the most was having fun!!!

I had to sit out of archery 100% last year because of family probs. I missed shooting, but what my heart realy cryed for were the people. It doesn't matter where you go, there is always a group there you know. And the new people you meet become life long friends. I just joined the rest of the world on the www and I'm so glad I've discovered this website. I believe the real joys in the sport are the people.

Tammy


----------



## 2camsam (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey ladies! I have three daughters !!! 2cam


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*You Can Do Better!*

Hey 2Cam, c'mon now I think that you can do just a little bit more for the sport than three! Ken


----------



## jabear (Oct 26, 2002)

*women archers*

We have plenty of women shooting in our area. They are mainly hunters. We don't get too many shooting 3D's. I think it is because of the expense of the sport. Especially when your starting out and you loose all your arrow at a 3D. I see women going with the men to shoots and the men tell them the wrong yardage and they miss. Then the men blame the women for not hitting it.... MEN! I wish more would shoot 3D like it use to be. But to compete in this sport, your looking at a good deal of money. And with the way cost of living is right now. We even cut back on our shooting. It was nothing for us to attend 2 or 3 local 3D's a weekend. Now we may hit 1 on sunday. Or if I feel jumpy, I go to 2. I turned what I was having fun into a competitive sport. And now I am working on just shooting for me again. I learned a lot and hopefully will help others get into the sport. I learned to have fun and enjoy my surrounding and the outdoors. Meeting great people from around the world and remember "a Bad day shooting is better then a good day at work!!!"

If any women is interested or thinking about shooting, check out your local ARCHERY pro shop and stop in your area archery clubs and see what they have to offer. You may be able to pick up someone willing to teach you the basics. And..... they do make a bow to fit EVERYONE. Just because you can't pull back someones bow does not mean you can't shoot. Just means that bow is not meant for you. Come out and play!

See you at the shoots!


----------



## Climbergirl15 (Jan 5, 2003)

I have been shooting competitively for 9 years and am 18 years old. My Dad just got my mom into shooting. Although I have not encountered many women are girls that shoot. I wish more did, because there would be more competition at the local shoots.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Jabear has a point.

I have seen a lot of women pick up a bow and go 3-d just only to give up. Women mostly depend on their men to set them up and give them their first few lessons. You always hear, I didn't wanna spend too much on her just to find out if she wanted to keep up with the sport. The problem there is most of the time these bows don't even fit the women trying the sport out. I went to the IBO World shoot last year and shot with MANY women who were not shooting equipment fitted for them (though I was shooting a little over my draw myself) but we are talking about a good 2 inches over their draw. No wonder they get disgusted with their shooting and it being because their bow didn't fit them. I am not trying to bash the men but admittedly most females in the sport were introduced by someone they dated or are/were married to.

I think what really hooked me was going to a national event with my now husband before I got into shooting. Seeing how exciting the whole thing was got me addicted right off the bat. 

I wish I knew the secret formula to getting more females into the sport. Could it be better/bigger prize packages, I dunno. But, with a sport that is mostly funded privately by the shooters it doesn't seem likely.

Samantha


----------



## 2camsam (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey! I have 2 boys too ! All my kids are itching to shoot with dad. We bought our oldest daughter a new Hoyt Havoctec last summer, her draw weight, her draw length and even her color ! She loves it and loves to shoot because the bow fits and she does well with it. I thought of backing down the poundage on other bows, tried making the bows on the used sale rack fit her but with her own equipment she will shoot comfortably. So any guys wanting to get their wives or kids involved in the sport please get what fits. It costs a bit more but in the long run it's worth it. You wouldn't want to shoot with second rate equipment. Would you? 2cam


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*2 Cam I Agree*

My wife loves archery and shoots with me at all the shoots. I think one of the main reasons she is successful is that I have never scrimped on her equipment. She owns a Phantom Elite,
Merlin Legend, and now a brand new Merlin Max 3000 which she loves. I buy her the same quality sights, scopes, stabilizers, etc. that I use and she has progessed rapidly because of it. I feel sorry for the women I see that are shooting hand me down bows from their husbands that are too heavy in draw weight and three inches too long in draw length. If you want your mate to progress and enjoy archery, get her the right tools for the job.
Jbird


----------



## Ladyarcher (Dec 5, 2002)

Remember - women get into archery because of the men, and women get OUT of archery because of the men. As a former pro shop owner for 10 years, I heard so many men say "I will just give my wife my old bow", well you don't wear their cast off underwear and their cast off bow probably won't fit either. Get your own stuff fit just for you. I am not bashing the men to be mean, it is just after 30+years of competiting, I have pretty much seen and heard it all.


----------



## muller8 (Aug 8, 2002)

*exception to the rule*

not all women get into archery because of men. i started with a friend of mine when we decided to blow some steam after work. (and we both buy our own equipment)


----------



## Tammy Bickel (Feb 18, 2003)

2camsam,
Just how many kids do you have? 

I agree with all the other fems. I don't know how many woman I've seen shoot bad set ups. I know the men meen well but it just doesn't work that way.

There also needs to be one more thing added in. LET THEM WORK ON THEIR OWN EQUIPMENT!!! That's part of the fun and will help keep them interested. It will also help them to learn to shoot better if they know why things are happening.

Tammy


----------



## BobW (Mar 13, 2003)

*Hey Ladies! Suggestions?*

I would love to get my wife back into archery again. She was a great shooter in the 1970s and early eighties. State Champion Freestlye unlmited, second place regional etc...

When the NFAA clubs weakened and disappeared so did alot of shooters, especially women in this area. The bowhunter 3-D crowd was a little "rough" around the edges, bad language, smoking, and a few other things that we won't mention. Shooting has changed alot. Like computers! Pro-shops, for good reasons, cater to the bowhunting customers (I am one). There is behavior and attitudes that will turn off some women. We have heard the same story from many women who used to be part of the once popular league system. Shooting divisions now will not include Freestlye unlimited, because not enough people register in the division.

We have tried to get shop to have family friendly hours, or have things or a time designated for target shooters, but they go where the money is...as well understood (I used to own a shop in the 80's).


The shop near us needs to clean up its act and not alieniate target shooters...I kbow that this is an individual shop problem...

Do you have any thoughts or suggestions??? (We have thought about opening our own shop and range...but then we came to our senses!


----------



## 2camsam (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey Tammy ! I have 5 children , 14 down to 3 years of age ! Three girls and two boys ! 2cam


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Ladyarcher said:


> *Remember - women get into archery because of the men, and women get OUT of archery because of the men. As a former pro shop owner for 10 years, I heard so many men say "I will just give my wife my old bow", well you don't wear their cast off underwear and their cast off bow probably won't fit either. Get your own stuff fit just for you. I am not bashing the men to be mean, it is just after 30+years of competiting, I have pretty much seen and heard it all. *


My girlfriend got me into scuba diving (no, not Scooby diving) so I taught her to shoot and ride motorcycles (she got her license). Now I am hoping she will do archery with me. I knew she needed a bow to fit, and had to get her one that fits even if she never really picks it up. For recurve I got her a W&W Infiniti carbon/aluminum riser with Synergy Titanium/carbon 26lb limbs and Shibuya carbon sight and Beiter plunger. For a compound a Merlin MAX3000 in violet, in her draw length, 40lbs max, with her own release and SureLoc sight. For arrows, Jazz with purple feathers. Now I know this looks way overboard, but I have this policy of never buying anyone a gift of anything that I would not select for myself. And if I were her, that is what I would want.


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

Rsilvers,

How does your girlfriend like her new Merlin? What draw weight is she using? I'm curious because my draw weight is so low, only about 30 pounds right now ... planning to crank it up soon to shoot outdoors.

 
Anne


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

It has been on order for 3 weeks now, so a few more to go. She is not used to drawing a bow and I am sure she will have it at 26-30lbs for a while.


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*Merlin ...*

That draw weight should be just perfect! I am amazed at the difference in my form now vs. recurve at 30 pounds. The compound is much, much easier to handle.


 
Anne


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

She had trouble with a 30lb recurve which is why I ordered 26 (the lowest weight the top grade limbs came in). But I think it is a matter of her form more than strength. She does not know yet how to efficiently use her existing strength.


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*recurve vs. compound*

I couldn't pull 30 pounds back on my recurve, but the compound is much easier. There is no big tug at 30 pounds to draw back and once it's back, it's only holding 12 pounds ... which is so easy you could hold all day.

I predict that she is going to love her new bow, no doubt about it!! 

Anne


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

And my draw length is just 1/2 inch more than hers, so I can try it also (just to set it up of course).


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

Hey, that works out pretty nicely!! Are you currently shooting a compound? I thought I saw one of your posts in the General Discussion area that mentioned a recurve ... I realize I must sound very anti-recurve, but archery is so much more fun again with the right equipment!

Anne


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

I have a Hoyt Aerotec compound with 38lb limbs (they measure 37 when my clicker goes off) and a Hoyt Protec with Accuwheel and LXPro 50lb limbs. I just got this and it is still being set up. It might be ready tonight. Also have a SureLoc and TruBall ChappyBoss. But I did get hooked on recurve while I was waiting for it, and am in JOAD classes (even though I am double aged) and also coaches are coaching me. I have done recurve for a few weeks now (almost a month) and I want to reach 250 in recurve indoors (inner 10, 40cm). My last score was 249 and I am bummed because the final arrow struck a nock over the 10 ring. It was like my best release ever, heading for the 10, and got deflected into the 8. Once I get stable on this I will do both. I am sure this will help my compound shooting.


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Ok, the Protec was made ready tonight, and I shot my first compound score ever. 267 on a 40cm target, 18 meters, inner 10 ring. Redline 690 arrows. This got me my JOAD Master Archer patch since it was recorded by other students, so I am very happy. I started archery 8 weeks ago.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

I got my start by attending an outdoor women's event. Specifically, the National Wild Turkey Federation's Women in the Outdoors. Click here for more information about NWTF WITO


----------



## Pat Bernard (Nov 25, 2002)

(Remember - women get into archery because of the men, and women get OUT of archery because of the men....)




Wrong gear isn't the only reason women get out or don't get into Archery. Too many times I've seen women have physiological issues with shooting that men don't know how to address. Our center of gravity is different, out upper body strength is different, our balance points can be different. When you're teaching someone this should be taken into consideration. 

And.... you should explain your terminology! Don't assume because I've watched you shoot, that I know all the buzz words! when my husband kept trying to get me to shoot " broken wrist" style I could NOT understand. When I broke my wrist as a kid, that's not the way it bent!Remember-women get into archery because of the men, and women get OUT of achery because of the men


----------



## Tammy Bickel (Feb 18, 2003)

2cam, don't let anyone tell you that you haven't done alot for the sport. 5 kids I would say you've done plenty!!!

OK, I know this will sound like men bashing and I don't mean it to.

WOMAN GET OUT OF OUTDOOR SPORTS ALL TOGETHER BECAUSE OF MEN. 

I'm sorry men, now please let me explain. Hunting clothes are not made for woman. They are usually low in quality. NEWS FLASH...A WOMAN DOESN'T NEED A FLY. HOW ABOUT A ZIPPER GOING AROUND THE INSIDE OF THE LEGG INSTEAD OF THE OUTSIDE? No matter what sporting event my hubby and I go to I will ask a vendor a question and he will look at my hubby and answer him. Hubby will tell vendor to talk to me and alot of the time hubby has to actually walk away from vendor to get that guy to talk to me. Bows are never set up for a woman to draw to see if she likes it. Companies write articles that they are trying to do alot to get more women into the sport, advertise a bow as being ideal for a woman. Yet even at the world there isn't a single bow set up for a woman to draw. We have to depend on what the man likes. Men are made differently, just because it'll work good for a man doesn't mean it'll work for a woman. Without doubt there needs to be alot done to keep woman shooting.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

*We need more women in archery!*

 Yes, I agree. .
Good shooting. 
Dylan


----------



## Discarch (Oct 17, 2007)

If Tammy is who I think she is, I would never have gotten the thought to hunt or shoot a bow and arrow.


----------



## abctalkout (Mar 16, 2010)

I would ask my friends to join.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

*More women archers*

I would agree! However, we all have to be more positive about our sport in order for it to reach it's full potential! A wise women once said to me. (she is one of the biggest in the sport) I really don't like reading all the negative stuff on here and this post was worth the read. I am sure some would disagree with me. Everyone has their own opinion.

Happy Shooting

Thanks
K


----------



## B&B archers (Nov 11, 2009)

*More Women Archers*

My husband get me into archery and now he has created a monster (Or so he says) We only have a few women in our club and most of them joined after their own kids got hooked and enjoyed them selves. My husband does all the Bow Stuff and I sort out all the arrow stuff. He has even Built a room full of archery stuff


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

My hubby got me into archery. I have always had an interest, but never did anything about it. He had a bow that I couldn't draw back. We finally had some extra money, so I went this christmas and tried some bow at a local shop. That vender is a friend of my husband's and he was great to work with. I still need to take it back in and get it tweeked a little more for me. It's weird because I just started the archery and we went to a Turkey banquet the other night and I won a Remington 12gage over and under shotgun. Guess I'm going to take up shooting clays too! I do like to shoot guns, but I like the archery best so far.


----------



## LearningCurve (Mar 21, 2010)

*Good Read.*

I just woke up and decided Archery was something I wanted to try. 

Possibly because my husband has so many of his own hobbies that relegate me to being a cheering bystander  Not complaining, honest. Just sometimes it would be nice to be the one being cheered.

Still looking for someone local who I could take lessons from. I am looking for my first bow, and was really pleased to find that there were other women enjoying and thriving in this sport.

No matter how you did or didn't get exposed to Archery, its yours now, and I hope to join you all in later discussions once I actually know what I am talking about lol

Later Gators


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

jabear said:


> We have plenty of women shooting in our area. They are mainly hunters. We don't get too many shooting 3D's. I think it is because of the expense of the sport. Especially when your starting out and you loose all your arrow at a 3D. I see women going with the men to shoots and the men tell them the wrong yardage and they miss. Then the men blame the women for not hitting it.... MEN! I wish more would shoot 3D like it use to be. But to compete in this sport, your looking at a good deal of money. And with the way cost of living is right now. We even cut back on our shooting. It was nothing for us to attend 2 or 3 local 3D's a weekend. Now we may hit 1 on sunday. Or if I feel jumpy, I go to 2. I turned what I was having fun into a competitive sport. And now I am working on just shooting for me again. I learned a lot and hopefully will help others get into the sport. I learned to have fun and enjoy my surrounding and the outdoors. Meeting great people from around the world and remember "a Bad day shooting is better then a good day at work!!!"
> 
> If any women is interested or thinking about shooting, check out your local ARCHERY pro shop and stop in your area archery clubs and see what they have to offer. You may be able to pick up someone willing to teach you the basics. And..... they do make a bow to fit EVERYONE. Just because you can't pull back someones bow does not mean you can't shoot. Just means that bow is not meant for you. Come out and play!
> 
> See you at the shoots!


3d is a great way for women to become involved in archery. i started with a beginners/youth bow (browning micro midas)in a womens 3d unsighted fingers division with only a 27m/30y maximum distance. i bought 2 dozen of the cheapest suitable arrows most of which didn't survive the first year, but my scores increased each time as i was less anxious about losing or breaking arrows, and learnt to guess the distance better. practicing on my own a few times a week helped with form and accurac y.i understand that there shouldn't be discussion of distance until after everyone has shot the target. if you score well from a shot where you've guessed correctly you should enjoy that, and become more confident in your ability to do that. you take responsibility for it. if you miss get the rangefinder on it to check or step it out to the target and learn from it. it takes practice, better to learn it yourself than to take another's word on it. if you estimate 25m, shoot it at 25m without asking for reassurance.

i've since upgraded the bow and bought better arrows but stayed in womens compound unsighted fingers division, which has the same shoot distance as recurve and trad.

with 1 arrow per target and time between shots(5 min, can sometimes be longer) you dont other tire as quickly as in other types of archery games with their longer distances and more arrows per target.

we can also encourage other women. at comps invite them to shoot in your group or organise to shoot in theirs.congratulate a good shot.


----------

